# Baby Java fern & and a 6 inch rhizome.



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

I have a lot of baby java fern and I put them in a liter jar under a light. Is that ok? Will they grow in there fine? I also received a 6 inch lnch long rhizome that has nothing on it until I broke off a piece of it with some leaves on the side of it. Its green and it has roots. Will this Rhizome still produce more leaves? I also put the rhizome in the liter jar along with the baby jave fern.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't know about either of your questions. You'll just have to experiment! One thing that's great about plants, though, is that if it dies then you've only lost a bit of money, you don't feel guilty like you would if you'd killed a fish.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

You can free float baby ferns in a tank and they will grow. The rhizome may be an anubias, if it is putting out leaves it is alive and will continue grow. These are both slow growing plants that have minimal needs.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Let us know if you have luck with the rhizome. I have a small piece with no leaves, from being overzealous while propagating one of my ferns. I planted it over 2 weeks ago and I still have no signs, but it's not dead either.

As far as putting them in a jar. It should work if you change the water regularly and keep it out of sunlight. I'm saying yes because a few weeks ago I cleaned up some water sprite, that had some java moss tangled in it, and some other floating weed that I have, and put them in a casserole dish (my girl doesn not know, shhhh) and put it on the window sill. The only mistake I made was putting it on the sill (didn't have anyother place to hide it). The plants are growing, but so is algae. I forgot about them for the first 3 days, and the water was almost evaporated, since then I've been changing the water ever day or every other.

C


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You may have to cut the ends off the rhizome and or cut a nick out of it to get it going. But they are both slow growers (anubias being extremely slow). It should produce for you in a jar on the windowsill. I throw my babies into my betta jars with nothing but ambient lighting. I sent a few to Eurasian32. Gave the rest away to new member in my plant club. Java ferns can grow fast but I've never seen anubias do so.


----------



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

This is a java fern rhizome.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Wow! that's definitely a java fern rhizome yankee boy, yours looks a little blank or transparent though.

Those ferns are doing well, thanks again simpte. I've got some snail damage on 3 leaves of the smaller one, still looking for that lil bugger.

I'll take your advice and snip and knick my rhizome.

C


----------

